

Federal Bill Introduced To Require "Kill Switch" On Smartphones - roin
http://www.klobuchar.senate.gov/public/news-releases?ID=886c10a9-51e0-4f0a-b5cf-2e272c940db7

======
roin
This is a huge problem, and I think it's a good idea to legislate this
(depending on the precise text of the bill) due to the positive externalities
involved. I wrote a blog post making this argument:

[http://andrewro.in/post/75915934983/forcing-antitheft-
techno...](http://andrewro.in/post/75915934983/forcing-antitheft-technology-
into-cellphones-makes)

~~~
maxerickson
The HuffPo article misunderstood the $30 billion figure. It is provided by a
company that sells a cell phone recovery app/service:

[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20120322005325/en/Look...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20120322005325/en/Lookout-
Projects-Lost-Stolen-Phones-Cost-U.S).

It is their estimate of how much lost and stolen phones cost Americans, not
the worldwide market for stolen phones.

------
DonGateley
NO! This is a private matter, not one for legislation. It simply gives big
brother the means to stop us completely from talking with anyone not in
shouting distance. Terribly, terribly dangerous.

